# [Wifi] Driver ne fonctionne pas ou.... (zd1211) [RÉSOLU]

## spiro

Bonjour à tous  :Wink: 

Voilà je tente désespérément de faire fonctionner une Clef Wifi sur mon PC de bureau.

Le modèle de la clef est le suivant : Sagem XG-760A 802.11bg.

D'après ce que j'ai pu voir a déférant endroit, le module à utiliser est le suivant : zd1211 . (source => http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/livebox?s[]=xg&s[]=760a). Je l'est donc activer et ai recompiler le noyau. J'ai aussi installer le packet : net-wireless/zd1211-firmware.

Seulement, après avoir redémarré et lancé le module voici le résultat de la commande : iwconfig

```

shad-desktop shad # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

```

(bien entendu en root)

Je vous remercie bien par avance de vos réponses   :Razz: 

----------

## guilc

Que disent les logs quand tu insères la clé ?

Il devrait en toute logique y avoir un message du kernel te disant qu'il charge le firmware.... Ou bien un message disant qu'il n'y arrive pas pour une raison X ou Y... Ou encore rien du tout, ce qui signifierait qu'il manque quelque chose dans la conf kernel...

Enfin, les logs seraient une première piste  :Wink: 

----------

## spiro

Salut guilc,

Je te donne la fin du dmesg... je suppose que le reste n'est pas nécessaire...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> usbcore: registered new interface driver zd1201
> 
> eth0: no IPv6 routers present
> ...

 

Merci  de te pencher sur mon problème  :Wink: 

----------

## mysix

tu as activé dans le kernel l'option wireless usb (EXPERIMENTAL) ?

Penches toi au niveau du kernel, c'est peut être d'ici que vient le problème.

----------

## spiro

Salut mysix,

Je ne trouve pas dans le kernel l'option wireless usb (EXPERIMENTAL)

Pourrais-tu me guider s'il te plais ?

----------

## kernelsensei

En fait il te faut ZyDAS ZD1211/ZD1211B USB-wireless support

dans :

```

  │   Location:                                                                                                              │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                    │  

  │       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])                                                                        │  

  │         -> Wireless LAN (WLAN [=y])                   

```

----------

## spiro

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> En fait il te faut ZyDAS ZD1211/ZD1211B USB-wireless support

 

Merci kernelsensei, je n'ai pas ZyDAS ZD1211/ZD1211B USB-wireless support cependant j'ai USB ZD1201 based Wireless device support, je suppose qu'il s'agit de la même chose... mais ce module est déjà installé.   :Sad: 

Cordialement.

----------

## guilc

C'est pas franchement la même chose non...

Si tu n'as pas ça dans la liste, c'est sans doute que EXPERIMENTAL (General Setup => Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers) n'est pas activé sur ton kernel

----------

## spiro

Merci beaucoup guilc,

Sa avance bien pour moi. ^^

Maintenant voilà le résultat de iwconfig :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> shad-desktop shad # iwconfig
> 
> lo        no wireless extensions.
> ...

 

Seulement toujours pas de résultat avec wicd...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Merci encore a tous  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

Mais-encore ?

Message d'erreur au lancement du démon ?

La c'est pour le moins flou sans plus d'indication !

----------

## spiro

Alors non... j'ai réussi a me connecter sans soucis à des réseaux Wifis en mode console... mais avec wicd, je n'ai aucun réseaux... mais aucune erreur non plus...

Je vous post tout de même les logs de wicd... :

 *Quote:*   

> 2010/04/04 23:02:59 :: ---------------------------
> 
> 2010/04/04 23:02:59 :: wicd initializing...
> 
> 2010/04/04 23:02:59 :: ---------------------------
> ...

 

Cordialement  :Wink: 

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Va ds les preférences de wicd et vérifie que l'interface qu'il veut activer soit bien le wlan0 .

Sinon, j'ai récemment eu un soucis avec ce chipset avec une détection aléatoire, je déchargeais le module et le rechargeait et wicd le voyait , je n'ai pas encore trouvé le why ...

----------

## spiro

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Va ds les preférences de wicd et vérifie que l'interface qu'il veut activer soit bien le wlan0 .

 

Un grand merci a toi man in the hill, tu viens de résoudre le dernier problème. :p

Merci a tout le monde... Problème résolu en 1 journée ^^ Merci encore a tout le monde !

----------

